

AnyYolk: An open source JS, CSS 3 and Parse game - mattieuga
http://blog.parse.com/2013/04/25/anyyolk-a-parse-powered-html5-game/

======
tlrobinson
That was too easy...

    
    
        setInterval(function() {
          $(".egg_sprite_1, .egg_sprite_2, .egg_sprite_3, .egg_sprite_4, .egg_sprite_5").mousedown();
        }, 1)
    

<http://i.imgur.com/yd95uOV.png>

~~~
clarle
Serious question based on this: Are DOM-based video games viable to make since
it's just so easy to simulate DOM events like that?

~~~
mcs
If cheating in a multiplayer or scoreboard scenario is of no concern does it
matter?

------
dreen
The game difficulty should not depend on your browser window width

